# Авиация > До 1945 >  Командиры гвардейских штурмовых авиаполков

## Morsunin

Навстречу 75-летию Победы!
До сих пор командиры полков есть только в справочниках в ЦАМО :( 
Но и там много ошибок, судя по книге "Все истребительные полки Сталина"
Решил выложить, что нашлось на ПН. На период ВОВ.
Исправления и уточнения приветствуются!!!

215-й штурмовой авиационный полк
6-й гвардейский штурмовой Московский ордена Ленина Краснознаменный ордена Суворова авиационный полк

кп м(пп) Рейно Леонид Дави(ы)дович с 11.41(с конца 10.41 по комдивам) стал ком. 143шад
с 11.41 вркп к(м) Филатов Петр Сергеевич(зам. ком.)
с 01.42 кп гв.м(пп) Тимофеев Алексей Александрович был комэск 221дбап после ранения, до 26.08.42 стал нач. авиаотдела 10А
с 26.08.42 кп гв.пп Чубченков Кирилл Моисеевич был ком. 235шап, до 08.03.43 стал ком. 308шад
с 08.03.43 вркп ГСС гв.м Трусов Михаил Трофимович (штурман 6гв.шап) тяж.ранен и ожоги при аварии 21.04.43
с 21.04.43 идкп гв.м Силин Алексей Софронович(нш) 
с 25.05.43 кп гв.м(пп) Заклепа Кирилл Петрович был зам. ком. 3резабр, до 10.44 стал ком. 311шад
с 10.44 кп гв.м Мусиенко Иван Александрович (ГСС 18.08.45) был пом. ком. по ВСС 6гв.шап

----------


## Morsunin

4-й штурмовой ордена Ленина авиационный полк
7-й гвардейский штурмовой Севастопольский ордена Ленина Краснознаменный авиационный полк

кп м(гв.пп) Гетьман Семен Григорьевич (ГСС 04.10.41) с 20.05.42 стал ком. 230шад
с 20.05.42 кп гв.м Холобаев Константин Николаевич был зам. ком. 7гв.шап, до 21.11.42 с 04.44 стал ком. 10зап 
с 21.11.42 кп гв.м Волков Алексей Николаевич был ком. 657шап, НБЗ 21.01.43  
с 21.01.43 идкп гв.м Галущенко Николай Кириллович(штурман полка)
с 02.43 кп гв.м(пп) Хашпер Хаим Янкелевич был комэск 7гв.шап, до 08.44 стал начальником военной кафедры Уфимского авиационного института им. Орджоникидзе
с 08.44 кп гв.пп Баутин Иван Иванович был ст.летчиком-инпектором по ТП 4ВА

----------


## Morsunin

174-й штурмовой авиационный полк
15-й гвардейский штурмовой Невский Краснознаменный орденов Суворова и Кутузова авиационный полк

кп м Богачев Никита Григорьевич погиб при выполнении БЗ сбит ЗА 21.09.41
с 21.09.41 вркп ст.бат.к Трофимов Николай Михайлович(военком)
с 10.41 кп к(м) Поляков Сергей Николаевич (ГСС 10.02.43) был зам. ком. 7иап, погиб сбит ИА при перелете на У-2 из Капитолово в Касимово 23.12.41
с 24.12.41 кп к(м) Шалимов Владимир Егорович (ГСС 10.02.43) был зам. ком. 174шап, погиб при ВБЗ 23.07.42
с 23.07.42 кп гв.к(м) Смышляев Федор Андреевич был комэск 15гв.шап погиб при ВБЗ 07.09.42
с 09.42 кп гв.м Свитенко Николай Иванович (ГСС 10.02.43) был комэском 14гв.иап, с 27.10.43 стал ком. 14гв.иап 
с 27.10.43 вркп м Дубовой Афанасий Александрович(инспектор-летчик по ТП 277шад)
с 23.01.44 кп гв.м(пп) Фефелов Иван Тимофеевич был штурманом 943шап

----------


## Morsunin

65-й штурмовой авиационный полк
17-й гвардейский штурмовой авиационный полк

кп п Филин Василий Михайлович с 01.07.41 стал зам. ком. 55сад
с 01.07.41 кп ГСС м(гв.пп) Белоусов Владимир Игнатьевич после курсов ус. комполков при ВА КиШС ВВС КА, до 22.11.42 стал зам. ком. 261шад
с 22.11.42 кп гв.м Андреев Георгий Арсеньевич был штурманом 17гв.шап, до 07.44 снят с должности
с 26.07.44 кп гв.пп Каськов Семен Романович был ком. 214шап

----------


## Morsunin

288-й штурмовой авиационный полк
33-й гвардейский штурмовой Воронежский Краснознаменный ордена Суворова авиационный полк

кп м Дельнов Иван Васильевич с 02.12.41 стал ком. 6сад  
02-31.12.41 идкп м Кадазанович Василий Аркадьевич(нш)
с 01.01.42 кп м Лозенко Павел Семенович был ком. 514бап, до 03.42 стал ком. 514бап
с 03.42 кп м(гв.пп) Васильев Степан Михайлович был комэском 288шап, до 16.05.43 стал инспектор-летчиком по ТП 3гв.шад
с 16.05.43 кп гв.пп Алхимов Константин Пантелеевич был ком. 717нбап, до 03.45 стал зам. ком. 11гв.шад
с 03.45 кп гв.м Конюхов Александр Владимирович был инспектором-летчиком по ТП 3гв.шад

----------


## Morsunin

272-й истребительный авиационный полк
590-й истребительный авиационный полк
590-й штурмовой авиационный полк
43-й гвардейский штурмовой Волковыскский Краснознаменный авиационный полк

с 08.10.41 кп м Телегин Федор Михайлович был до 05.08.41 зам. ком. 87иап потом в резерве ВВС СКВО(в составе 91иап), ранен 11.41 до 26.12.41(приказ 73иад от 24.12.41) в резерве ВВС 56А 20.02.-09.03. переучил 13летчиков на Як-7б из них 7 с боевым прим.(группа Телегина)
с 26.12.41 кп м Соколов Александр Дмитриевич был зам. ком. 590иап, до 17.12.42 убыл на курсы ус. вернулся 07.43 
с 17.12.42(распоряжение ком. 6утап от 17.12.42) вркп гв.м Воронцов Михаил Сергеевич(зам.ком. по ПЧ 590шап)
с 06.05.43(предписание 4ВА №0105 от 06.05.43) кп гв.м Поварков Вениамин Всеволодович из резерва 6утап был в 04.43 идкп 790иап, до 07.43 учеба? с 12.43 стал ком. 621шап
с 07.43 кп гв.пп Соколов Александр Дмитриевич вернулся после учебы


Если тема интересна, напишите продолжу.

----------


## Tora

288 ШАП
Звание	                          Имя	                                        Период	                Примечание

майор	                          Дельнов Иван Васильевич	        17.08.41 - 29.11.41	комдив 243 шад
майор	                          Кадазанович Василий Аркадьевич	29.11.41 – 31.12.41	врио
майор	                          Лозенко Павел Семенович	        01.01.42 - 07.03.42	 
капитан, гв. подполковник  Васильев Степан Михайлович	        08.03.42 - 15.05.43	 
подполковник	                  Алхимов Константин Пантелеевич	24.05.43 - 07.12.43	 
гв. подполковник	          Егоров Григорий Никитич	        07.12.43 - 11.02.44	врид
подполковник	                  Алхимов Константин Пантелеевич	11.02.44 - 25.03.45	 
гв. майор	                          Конюхов Александр Владимирович	28.03.45 - 31.12.45

----------


## Morsunin

285-й скоростной бомбардировочный авиационный полк
285-й штурмовой авиационный полк
58-й гвардейский штурмовой Донской Краснознаменный ордена Суворова авиационный полк

с 06.09.41(приказ 1забр) кп м(пп) Гуща Александр Иосифович был комэск 209бап, до 03.01.43 стал зам. ком. 228шад
с 03.01.43 кп м Коваль Евгений Павлович был штурманом 285шап НБЗ 06.05.43
06.05. - 06.06.43 вркп гв.м ГСС Голубев Виктор Максимович (штурман полка)
с 06.06.43 кп гв.м(пп) ГСС Панфилов Василий Дмитриевич был комэском 76гв.шап

----------


## Morsunin

688-й легкобомбардировочный авиационный полк
688-й штурмовой авиационный полк
59-й гвардейский штурмовой авиационный Барановичский Краснознаменный ордена Суворова полк

кп к(м) Яровой Константин Васильевич 18.09.42 НБЗ плен освобожден 22.05.45
с 19.09.42 кп ст.политрук(к,м,гв.пп) Скляров Максим Гаврилович был штурманом 688шап

----------


## Morsunin

74-й штурмовой авиационный полк
70-й гвардейский штурмовой Белорусский Краснознаменный ордена Суворова авиационный полк

кп м Васильев Борис Михайлович ПБВ 22.06.41
с 22.06.41 кп к Сентемов Степан Егорович(комэск) погиб 20.10.41
с 20.10.41 кп к(м) Савченко Павел Афанасьевич был комэск1 74шап, до 12.02.43 стал зам. ком. 243шад 
с 12.02.43 кп пп Кузьмин Александр Иванович был ком. 8утап

----------


## Morsunin

784-й штурмовой авиационный полк
71-й гвардейский штурмовой Радомский Краснознаменный ордена Суворова авиационный полк

с 03.42 кп м Николаев  был ком. 47раэ РАГ-3  ?
с 22.01.43 кп пп Дельнов Иван Васильевич был ком. 243шад, погиб сбит ЗА при штурмовке аэр.Сольцы 15.03.43
с 15.03.43 кп гв.м(пп) Севастьянов Алексей Иванович был штурманом 784шап

----------


## Tora

https://b.radikal.ru/b15/2001/42/36203eab70f3.jpg
Тут всё по ШАП, но нет фио когда полки были РАПами, БАПами.

----------


## Morsunin

Тут всё по ШАП, но это в только архиве и это грустно. Но можно сравнить.

504-й штурмовой авиационный полк
74-й гвардейский штурмовой Сталинградский Краснознаменный ордена Суворова авиационный полк

с 09.41 кп к(м) Болдырихин Федор Захарович был комэском 103бап, с 12.42 стал зам. ком. 226шад
с 12.42 кп м Прутков Степан Дмитриевич (ГСС 01.05.43) был штурманом 504шап, с 05.43 в госпитале - почки
05.43 вридкп(12.05. был) гв.м Смильский Михаил Иванович(комэск 74гв.шап) (ГСС 01.05.43)
с 05.43 ?  кп гв.м Макаров Леонид Сергеевич был ком. 299шап  ? должен был добраться с соседнего фронта.
с 07.43 кп ГСС м Прутков Степан Дмитриевич вернулся из госпиталя, до 08.43 стал зам. ком. 1гв.шад
с 08.43 кп гв.м Макаров Леонид Сергеевич заболел 16.10. и умер от перитонита при язве 26.10.43
с 16.10.43 вридкп ГСС гв.м Смильский Михаил Иванович
с 12.11.43 кп гв.м(пп) Панычев Василий Стефанович из 1забр, с 09.44 стал    1гв.шад
с 09.44 кп ГСС гв.м(пп) Смильский Михаил Иванович был штурманом 74гв.шап

----------


## Morsunin

505-й штурмовой авиационный полк
75-й гвардейский штурмовой Сталинградский Краснознаменный ордена Суворова авиационный полк
кп м Годин Дмитрий Никонорович был ком. 315рап ПБВ 31.12.41 ?

с 25.01.42 кп м Чумаченко Леонид Карпович был в распор. ОК ВВС(после окружения - был зам. ком. ВВС 18А), с 08.42 стал зам. ком. 226шад
вркп(по совместительству) м Чумаченко Леонид Карпович(зам. ком. 226шад) до 12.12.42
с 12.12.42 вркп м Васильев Степан Федорович был    , до 25.12.42 стал ком. 944шап
с 25.12.42 кп к(гв.пп) Ляховский Наум Федорович был комэск 225шап, до 08.44 стал зам. ком. 1гв.шад
с 08.44 кп гв.м(пп) Стрельцов Владимир Федорович(ГСС 23.02.45) был штурманом 75гв.шап

----------


## Morsunin

225-й бомбардировочный авиационный полк
225-й штурмовой авиационный полк
76-й гвардейский штурмовой Мелитопольский Краснознаменный ордена Кутузова авиационный полк

кп пп Белов Михаил Иванович до 01.42 
с 01.42 кп м Долгополов Виталий Степанович был зам.ком. 225бап, с 14.06.42 стал ком. 15орзап
с 06.42 кп м Смолин Георгий Иванович НБЗ 21.12.42
с 21.12.42 кп м пп Семенов Василий Стефанович был   , с 22.07.44 стал штурманом 311шад
с 22.07.44 кп гв.м Бочко Даниил Никифорович после окончания КУ комполков при академии ВВС КА  был ком. 451шап

----------


## Morsunin

243-й штурмовой Волжский авиационный полк
78-й гвардейский штурмовой Волжский Краснознаменный авиационный полк

кп м Воробьев Григорий Семенович с 02.12.42 стал ком. 954шап 
с 02.12.42 кп м Наконечников Александр Георгиевич (ГСС 01.07.44) был ком. 954шап, с 13.09.44 стал ком. 11гв.шад
с 09.44 кп гв.м Барило Сергей Парфилович был штурманом 58гв.шап

----------


## Morsunin

313-й отдельный разведывательный авиационный полк
313-й штурмовой авиационный полк
79-й гвардейский штурмовой Мозырский орденов Суворова и Александра Невского авиационный полк

кп м пп Петров Григорий Иванович с 05.42 стал ком. ВВС 59А
с 05.42 кп к(м) Бородин Иван Дмитриевич был комэском 313шап,  до 04.43
с 04.43 кп гв.м Чухаев Анатолий Петрович был штрманом 954шап, до 09.43 стал ком. 217шап
с 18.09.43 кп гв.м(пп) Неделько Владимир Евтихиевич был ком. полка резерва 12зап

----------


## Morsunin

671-й бомбардировочный авиационный полк
671-й штурмовой авиационный полк
90-й гвардейский штурмовой Староконстантиновский Краснознаменный авиационный полк

один командир
кп к(гв.пп) Ищенко Михаил Арсен(т)ьевич

----------


## Morsunin

685-й ночной бомбардировочный авиационный полк
685-й штурмовой авиационный полк
91-й гвардейский штурмовой Владимир-Волынский Краснознаменный ордена Кутузова авиационный полк

кп м Бондаренко 
с 05.42 кп м Михевичев Николай Германович был ком. 601нбап, до 08.43 стал зам. ком. 212шад
с 08.42 кп м пп Левадный Александр Сидорович был комэском 685шап, с 16.01.44 стал вридком. 4гв.шад
с 01.44 кп гв.м Зиновьев Михаил Иванович был штурманом 90гв.шап, до 06.44 убыл на учебу
с 01.06.44 кп гв.пп Коряков Василий Николаевич (ГСС 18.08.45) был ком. 235шап

----------


## Morsunin

687-й легкобомбардировочный авиационный полк
687-й штурмовой авиационный полк
92-й гвардейский штурмовой Каменец-Подольский орденов Суворова и Богдана Хмельницкого авиационный полк

кп к(м) Кунтыш Павел Данилович был инструктор в Сталинградской ВАШП, до 10.42
с 07.10.42 кп к(гв.пп) Ковшиков Борис Иванович был комэском 241шап

----------


## Morsunin

808-й штурмовой авиационный полк
93-й гвардейский штурмовой Рава-Русский ордена Богдана Хмельницкого авиационный полк

кп к(м) Красночубенко Иван Тимофеевич после ранения был комэск 57бап, до 01.44 убыл на учебу,  с 06.44 стал ком. 951шап
с 10.01.44 кп ГСС гв.м(пп) Шумский Константин Мефодьевич был комэском 93гв.шап

----------


## Morsunin

843-й штурмовой авиационный полк
94-й гвардейский штурмовой Владимир-Волынский ордена Богдана Хмельницкого авиационный полк

кп м Шаматов Иван Васильевич  до 02.08.43
02-31.08.43 вркп гв.м Шавров Алексей Николаевич(нш)
с 01.09.43 кп гв.м(пп) Николаев Андрей Никифорович был инспектором-летчиком по ТП 5гв.шад, до 18.11.44 стал летчиком инспектором по ТП ВВС Львовского ВО
с 18.11.44 кп гв.пп Хвоя Никита Федорович (ГСС 27.06.45) был зам. ком. 95гв.шап

----------


## Morsunin

950-й штурмовой авиационный полк
95-й гвардейский штурмовой Рава-Русский Краснознаменный авиационный полк

кп к(гв.пп) Федотов Петр Федотович (ГСС 27.06.45) с 05.45 стал зам. ком. 5гв.шад
с 05.45 кп гв.м Рахимов Закир Хананович был штурманом 94гв.шап

----------


## Morsunin

299-й штурмовой авиационный полк
108-й гвардейский штурмовой Рава-Русский ордена Суворова авиационный полк

кп пп Губанов Дмитрий Андреевич с 29.06.41 стал зам. ком. 21сад
29.06.-09.07.41 идкп м Махун Адам Арионович(зам.ком. 299шап)
с 10.07.41 кп м(пп) Греськов Сергей Евменович вернулся из ВА КиШС ВВС КА был зам. ком. 299шап(назначен комполка 21.03.41), с 07.42 стал зам. ком. 243шад 
07.-09.41 вероятно полк ушел с фронта под командованием нш м Махун Адам Арионович
с 09.42 кп м Макаров Леонид Сергеевич был комэском 299шап
с 06.05.43 кп м Ананьин Степан Константинович был штурманом 299шап при возвр. с штурмовки аэр.противника Краматорская сбил 2 немца сел на своей земле ранен в обе руки и голову 31.05.43 но продолжил командовать полком 
с 06.43 кп м(гв.пп) Топилин Олег Владимирович был ком. 593шап

----------


## Morsunin

625-й легкобомбардировочный авиационный полк
625-й штурмовой авиационный полк
109-й гвардейский штурмовой Владимир-Волынский ордена Богдана Хмельницкого авиационный полк

кп м Иванов Александр Викторович был ком. 259бап, ранен 12.42 лечился до 02.43
12.42-02.43 вркп пп Самохин Александр Васильевич вероятно из упр. 17ВА 
с 02.43 кп м Иванов Александр Викторович после лечения, до 04.43 стал зам. ком. 306шад
04.-07.43 вркп м Автомонов Петр Антонович(нш) убыл на учебу - с 01.44 стал пом. нач. оперотдела Оперуправления ВВС КА 
с 07.07.43 кп к гв.пп Ушаков Валентин Алексеевич был штурманом 625шап, до 03.45 убыл на учебу  
с 03.45 кп гв.м Солодилов Макар Алексеевич(ГСС 27.06.45) был штурманом или комэском? 109гв.шап

----------


## Morsunin

775-й штурмовой авиационный полк
110-й гвардейский штурмовой Висленский ордена Александра Невского авиационный полк

с 03.42 кп 
с 31.07.42 кп м Самарин Василий Петрович был комэском 775шап НБЗ 31.05.43
06.-07.43 вркп 
с 01.07.43 кп м(гв.пп) Зубанев Николай Иосифович (ГСС 27.06.45) после учебы, до 01.01.43 был ком. 503шап

----------


## Morsunin

614-й ночной легкобомбардировочный авиационный полк
614-й штурмовой Курский авиационный полк
118-й гвардейский штурмовой Курский авиационный полк

один командир
с 11.41 кп к(гв.пп) Верещинский Владимир Николаевич

----------


## Morsunin

230-й бомбардировочный авиационный полк
230-й штурмовой авиационный полк
130-й гвардейский штурмовой Братиславский Краснознаменный авиационный полк

кп м Канатов Александр Иванович погиб при катастрофе на взлете ночью 17.02.42
с 17.02.42 кп м Гребень Макар Зиновьевич был комэском 230сбап, тяж.ранен 15.09.43 лечился до 09.12.43
с 16.09. до 04.10.43 вридкп м Матвеев Иван Васильевич штурман 801шап
с 04.10. до 09.12.43 вридкп гв.м Валенюк Евгений Григорьевич из тыла(после учебы?) был комэск 872шап
с 09.12.43 кп м(пп) Гребень Макар Зиновьевич после лечения

----------


## Morsunin

704-й ближнебомбардировочный авиационный полк
704-й штурмовой авиационный полк
131-й гвардейский штурмовой Будапештский ордена Суворова авиационный полк

кп м(пп) Простаков Сергей Федотович убит 26.01.44
01.-02.44 вркп
с 02.44 кп гв.м Давыдов Борис Иванович был комэском 946шап, до 02.45 стал зам.ком.(инсперктором по ТП) 190гв.шап
с 02.45 кп гв.м Герб Владимир Фридрихович был штурманом или комэском 190гв.шап

----------


## Morsunin

227-й бомбардировочный авиационный полк
801-й штурмовой авиационный полк
132-й гвардейский штурмовой орденов Богдана Хмельницкого и Александра Невского авиационный полк

кп п Турыкин Григорий Прокофьевич попал в окружение 10.09.41 вышел 23.09.41 стал ком. 52бап сформированного из всех Су-2 62бад
с 03.42 кп к(гв.пп) Быков Николай Николаевич был комэском 211шап

----------

